# fenstergröße durch klick aufs bild



## timhaegele (16. Mai 2004)

hallo

wie muss der html-code für folgendes aussehen:

indem man auf ein bild klickt öffnet sich ein link in einem neuen fenster, das fenster soll eine bestimmte größe haben. das problem ist das ich in der linkdatei selber nicht ändern kann.


habt ihr da was ?

wie müsste das aussehn ?



danke schonmal!


----------



## Quaese (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,


```
<img onclick="window.open("datei.htm","Fenster2","width=310,height=400,left=320,top=0");" src="bild.gif">
```
Wie Du das Fenster noch anpassen kannst, ist hier nachzulesen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## timhaegele (16. Mai 2004)

*?*

danke schon mal.

ich habs jetzt so gemacht, aber beim klicken auf das bild passiert leider nichts!? stimmt da was nicht?


```
<img src="http://firma-matejka.de/Bilder/einkaufswagen.gif","width=181 height="181" onClick="window.open("indexshop.php","Firma Matejka Onlineshop","width=800,height=600,left=20,top=20")
```


----------



## Quaese (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,

das stimmt in der Tat etwas nicht. Ist aber auch meine Schuld. Wenn der Code
zum Öffnen des Fensters eingebunden wird, müssen einfache Anführungszeichen
(') stehen, keine doppelten (").
Ausserdem muss der Name des Fensters zusammengeschrieben sein (keine
Leerzeichen).

Mit folgendem Code sollte es funktionieren:

```
<img src="http://firma-matejka.de/Bilder/einkaufswagen.gif" width="181" height="181" onClick="window.open('indexshop.php','Firma_Matejka_Onlineshop','width=800,height=600,left=20,top=20');">
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## timhaegele (16. Mai 2004)

*!*

danke!

jetzt hats geklappt!


----------

